# Colleges in Cavite & living conditions



## Pinkberry (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm 17 currently living in DUbai and I'm originally from Philippines but I've never stayed there just this one time when we had a very short vacation. I'd like to study in DLSU - D but I don't know anything about the place there. Can anyone please brief me about the living conditions and also if you can suggest some other good colleges that aren't too close to Manila, since my parents are anti-Manila  And oh, a good place to stay in. Preferably fully furnished building apartments so there's no hassle in moving in. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

My girl went to the Saint Dominics College of Asia which is in Bacoor Cavite. She also rented a room only 100 meters from the college at 2800 peso a month. 

Just google St. Dominics bacoor to see that they are very reputable.

My girl will leave her room there this coming March 1st after 3 years study at the college. I have been to her room. It is a single room with own CR and shower. Basic by western standards but it will be as comfortable as u wish to make it yourself.

There are two sections to the apartments..One for the girls and the other the boys. Very strict about mixing the genders.

If you are looking for an up-market place to stay then this will not be for you but the college will be...

If u need more info from me then just ask..cheers


----------

